# New Game Store in Mt. Pleasant, Michigan



## Allensh (Nov 12, 2007)

Level 20 Games has opened shop in Mt. Pleasant, Michigan! Here is the URL for their website; a little sparse right now but it will grow:

http://level20games.com/

They have a great selection of board games, card games and roleplaying games, plenty of game space including a private gaming room, and friendly staff who love the hobby. At last, a REAL gaming store in Mt. Pleasant again! And with a specuial board where you can leave info to find groups to game with!

Located at 2015 South Mission St. Suite #7 (behind Game Traders. If you're in the central Michigan area, and especially if you go to Central Michigan University, check it out!

The store will be having a Warhammer 40,000 Tournament on Dec. 1st; more details on the Level 20 Games Forum!

Allen
(not an employee, but a confirmed fan)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Al,

It's Kyle, is it a chain/who is the owner?  Did the Hall close?


----------

